
The Market for Lemons - Wikipedia - ZeljkoS
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Market_for_Lemons
======
ZeljkoS
I love this Wikipedia article because it explains what is happening at
oDesk/Elance, see this discussion: [http://www.quora.com/Why-is-there-not-a-
premium-equivalent-o...](http://www.quora.com/Why-is-there-not-a-premium-
equivalent-of-Elance-oDesk)

